# Snowboarding and Tattoos



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

All of that depends on where the tattoo will be placed.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

it depends where it is, how big it is - but the short answer is don't ride for 7-10 days at least (for me).

when the tat is healing up scabbing and sluffing skin the last thing you want to do is submit it to lots of sweat and clothing rubbing on it. it will bring the possibility if infection and any time you pick, pull, or rub the healing skin off you lose definition in the healed product.

i get tatted in the spring and summer, and tend to take the winter off for the most part. after 7-10 days everything has scabbed/sluffed and a week later its fully healed.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Hot tub: hell fucking no. Snowboarding, sure. I snowboarded the day after getting tattooed on my leg for 6 hours. I'm talking ankle up, $1,000 worth of work that day. All i did was used aquifer(basically a Vaseline ointment) and wrapped it with saran wrap so there was no chafing. That was 2 days ago and it still looks perfect.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

the only thing I would be concerned about is chlorinated water like hot tubs/swimming pools.

You don't want to expose it to chlorinated water (and try to keep it dry in the shower/etc.) for a week or so.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> All of that depends on where the tattoo will be placed.





ShredLife said:


> it depends where it is, how big it is - but the short answer is don't ride for 7-10 days at least (for me).
> 
> when the tat is healing up scabbing and sluffing skin the last thing you want to do is submit it to lots of sweat and clothing rubbing on it. it will bring the possibility if infection and any time you pick, pull, or rub the healing skin off you lose definition in the healed product.
> 
> i get tatted in the spring and summer, and tend to take the winter off for the most part. after 7-10 days everything has scabbed/sluffed and a week later its fully healed.


The tattoo will be on my left shoulder... nearish to the blade (I'll let the artist make the final decision). Size wise, three or four inches in diameter probably.


Waiting till after the trip isn't a problem, although it's disappointing. I'd rather not ruin something expensive though, so I'll wait it out if it's a potential problem. 

(I'd also ask the artist obviously, haha)


----------



## ddubs515 (Sep 21, 2011)

tattoos will be fine, do the work to keep em clean dif artists have dif advice, common is 2-3days of tattoo goo, h20cean, a&d ointment, whatever your artist recommends, then just keep it clean. sweating while boarding during the day wont ruin it. just make sure you clean it at night, they're a lot tougher than people think. one tip i picked up is use a hot compress the first couple times you wash it, like the first 2 days. meaning take a papertowel run it under hot water, as hot as you can stand, and place the towel on the tat and hold it firmly till it cools on your skin. this helps keep the scabs to a minimum. less big scabs means less chance to rip them off and potentially lose color in that spot.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

6 hrs is $1000 at my guy... i wouldnt ride the day after - especially with something under my boots. 


that said riding with it the day after you get it will increase your risk of infection greatly, but if you don't infect it it is less damaging then riding with it during that day 4-10 period when stuff is scabbing and sluffing. 

like i said before - pulling scabs and skin off while its healing will most definitely fuck your shit up, or at the very least make it heal less defined then it would otherwise.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'd just get it done in China :dunno:


----------



## ddubs515 (Sep 21, 2011)

like the other guys said, the hot tub is a def no-go. that's a quick way to ruin your work


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

FWIW i wouldn't put anything Vaseline related - nothing with petroleum or petrolatum in it - on a healing tattoo. have been told that it doesn't let the skin breath well enough.

my artist recommends using neosporin *cream*, not ointment while it is healing and then just use a moisturizing lotion after that first week or so. i trust his judgement as he truly is a world-class artist... never seen anyone better than him, and there are few as good. 

James Kern Tattoo Gallery No Hope No Fear Tattoo Art Studio


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think it would be best if you got the tattoo after your board trip, why take chances?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I've used both Eucerin Aquaphor (first ~10-14 days) then switched H2Ocean on my tattoos and they came out beautifully, colors stayed relatively stable even though I'm a bit darker pigmented.

Avoid submerging it in any water for the first 2 weeks at least, don't pink or rub at it. I applied Aquaphor 4 times daily then when I switched to H2Ocean, I dialed it back to 3 times and then twice. This might be overkill but it's just the recommendations I was given by my artists and all of her work came out beautifully so it's what I recommend.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

I use a light coat of aquifer for the first two days only, then switch to unscented lotion. Either way it works for me, used this for my sleeve and my sock and both healed perfectly.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unicorn piss it does the trick!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

To everyone: Thanks so much for all your advice! Obviously, this'll be my first tattoo so I really didn't know a whole lot going into it besides some basic web research. After this, I feel a bit more prepared for getting one as well as taking care of it (as well as sixteen different lotion suggestions :laugh

I probably will wait till after the trip though. As was mentioned, no point in ruining the design. 



ShredLife said:


> i'd just get it done in China :dunno:


China doesn't have the best record in regards to public health... wouldn't want to have to be obligated by law to have a "conversation" before doing anything with the hot tub gals




BurtonAvenger said:


> Unicorn piss it does the trick!


You mean this stuff?


----------

